# Diva Induction Cooktop



## ncsusiet (Oct 29, 2010)

From my research on the web, the Diva Induction Cooktop looks to be the best.  Unfortunately, when I tried to find a retailer the ones listed on the website no longer carry the diva.  I can purchase it by mail but am concerned as to why the high end retailers no longer carry this.  Does anyone have any info about this?  Thanks


----------



## jackcharlie (Feb 19, 2011)

We actually bought the 36" Diva 3 years ago and LOVE IT!!!  I also bought it because I heard it was the best.  We are now building a second home and I would not consider any other cooktop except this one.  I have been able to find it through my appliance guy for 2K as opposed to 2600 that I had paid previously.  It is absolutely the best cooktop and ours looks like new b/c I actually cook on old baby receiving blankets- those really thin flannel ones and I just toss it in the laundry when I am done.  There are other brands with induction, but since I am already used to this model and my appliance guy told me that I would be down grading if I went to another brand so I am purchasing this again.


----------

